# blisters near anus



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

My almost 15 month old has a blister right near his anus and another one a little further out on his butt cheek. It doesn't look like any diaper rash I'ver ever seen... and his DC provider hasn't ever seen anything like it either. The blisters don't seem to be bothering him. The other unusual thing today is that he got sent home from daycare for running a 101.5 fever. I haven't gotten a reading over 99.8 (under the arm w/o adding a degree) since I brought him home. For the last week or so, he's been working on some teeth and his temp has been elevated (usually around 99.6) and he's had a lot of poops and also fussiness at night. He's also been very clingy. But all of those last things I chalked up to the teething process. I'm just really curious about these blisters. Should I worry? Just keep an eye on them? Take him to the doctor?

I called our family doc, but am still waiting on a reply.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

DD just had a blister in her mouth. We took her in to the doctor.
Doc said if blisters are also on hands and feet, then it is hand, foot and mouth disease. (not sure english translation). Hand, foot and mouth disease is going around the day care here.

DD had it just in the mouth, and it was herpes. Two types of herpes - herpes simplex viruses type 1 (HSV-1) or type 2 (HSV-2). Type 1 is in the mouth, and huge percent of the population has and can get by kissing. Type 2 is in genitals and transferred often (read NOT always) by oral sex. There are instances of Type 1 being in the genitals and vice versa. I'd google HSV 1 & 2.


----------



## suabel (May 24, 2005)

This is how my daughter presented with strep, same variety as strep throat. They confirmed from a scraping, though the ped guessed it upon looking at it. Antibiotics cleared it right up.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

blisters on or near anus could be:
strep skin infection
staph skin infection, boil, or MRSA
herpes 1 or 2
E. coli skin infection
Yeast ( but rare without other diaper rash symptoms)
Injury! diaper rubbing, shorts too tight, scratching with fingernails

treatment:
ease discomfort if any, with witch hazel, warm baths
keep area clean and monitor for signs of infection
call doctor if spreads, hurts, or seems infected


----------



## Nandhini (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

My son is suffering with strep throat. He developed blisters after 3 days. Did the doctor give any other medicine than amoxicillin ? Is there any cream or ointment to use on blisters ? How long did it take to cure ?

Thanks.


----------

